#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Tilburgse Kermis 2006

## Max

De bekende Tilburgse kermis zit er weer op. 

Het leek dit jaar wel een trend te zijn, want er stonden letterlijk overal trusscarré's. Zelf bij de kebabboer  :Big Grin: .

Heb helaas niet zoveel foto's, maar wellicht dat jullie mij kunnen aanvullen. Hier alvast een kleine impressie:













Foto's met dank aan Ferry.

----------


## Max

*Hier wat zaken die mij zelf opvielen:*

----------


## shure-fan

@ hierboven:

en je weet zeker dat het waterpas staat?

----------


## Kilian

ja ja ja ja... De foto's die ik jusit niet heb gemaakt.  :Smile:

----------


## Max

> en je weet zeker dat het waterpas staat?



Nee, was maar een ingeving  :Big Grin: .

----------


## DJ_matthias

mijn indrukken:
**de lokale trussboer heeft er gouden zaken gedaan denkik
**spijtig dat op de laatste foto men de raampjes niet kon openzetten en de truss niet kon doortrekken... dan was het *kuch* eens zo veilig *kuch* geweest
**nieuw in de verhuur: baseplates uit baksteen
**de wetten van de fysica zijn hier op hun uitersten getest  :Big Grin:

----------


## ralph

Dit soort gepruts blijven we houden totdat zo'n onstructie een keer een fikse zwieper van de wind ( of en hoosbui) krijgt.
Fikse uitkraging ook op die voorlaatste foto.

Je hebt in NL bedrijven die heel nette producties opleveren, hier po de foto maar weer het bewijs dat er ook een boel zijn die geen flauw idee hebben van wat ze aan het bouwen zijn!

Ben 1 avond geweest trouwens: gezelligheid was er niets minder om :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## muddy

zozo die hebben er echt zin in

----------


## Kilian

Jammer dat je trouwens maar 1 foto heb van de trusstenten. Stonder er ook best wel een paar van.

----------


## FINCH

Hmm... ik had best een hoge dunk van beide jongens, maar dit lijken me toch wel twijfel gevalletjes. Eerlijk is eerlijk, ik heb er weinig verstand van, maar ik kan me moeilijk voorstellen dat dit de bedoeling is. 

Overigens is dat rijtje spiegelbollen wel geinig...

----------


## First Impression

> Hmm... ik had best een hoge dunk van beide jongens, maar dit lijken me toch wel twijfel gevalletjes. Eerlijk is eerlijk, ik heb er weinig verstand van, maar ik kan me moeilijk voorstellen dat dit de bedoeling is. 
> 
> Overigens is dat rijtje spiegelbollen wel geinig...



Even een reactie van één van "beide jongens"...
(ik ga er tenminste van uit dat hier op 'de' 2 bedrijven uit Tilburg gedoeld wordt)

Allereerst dank voor het comliment op de 'spiegelbollen-wave' zoals op de korteheuvel te zien is geweest gedurende de kermis periode.

Dat was overigens ook zo'n beetje de enige locatie in Tilburg waar wij "outdoor" actief waren dit jaar. Buiten het feit dat er door verhuur aan colegae ook een groot deel van de materialen welke te zien zijn op de overige foto's ook bij First Impression vandaan komt. Maar dat terzijde.

Deze constructie is inderdaad door ons geplaatst:



Deze waren zoals gebruikelijk wel voorzien van vloerplaten.
Ik ben best benieuwd naar op/aanmerkingen en/of kritieken op deze constructies.

En vragen worden natuurlijk ook beantwoord.

Maar wil wel even duidelijk maken dat wij verder geen enkele bintenis hebben met de overige constructies welke in dit topic getoond worden.

Met vriendelijke groet,


Rudy Vorstenbosch
First Impression

----------


## Ferry

Hoi Rudy, 
Deze foto is toevallig door mij gemaakt met een open mond, zo mooi is die spiegelbollen-wave, het enigste wat er er op aan te merken heb is of je safety's gebruikt hebt bij de parren. Zo te zien hier thuis wel op orginele grote, maar ik kan het ook mis hebben.
(Footzy zomertour gooit trouwens wel erg lomp met de truss hoekjes :$)
Met vriendelijke groet,
Ferry van Gestel

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> het enigste wat er er op aan te merken heb is of je safety's gebruikt hebt bij de parren. Zo te zien hier thuis wel op orginele grote, maar ik kan het ook mis hebben.



Parren zijn van zelfsprekend voorzien van safety's, als ook de break-outs en de logo borden..

----------


## SmeP

> Deze waren zoals gebruikelijk wel voorzien van vloerplaten.
> Ik ben best benieuwd naar op/aanmerkingen en/of kritieken op deze constructies.



Ik kan alleen maar zeggen, ziet er strak en netjes uit, ook qua constructie zie ik geen rariteiten.
Het lijkt me wel dat hier aardig wat manuurtjes in verstopt zitten.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> het enigste wat er er op aan te merken heb is of je safety's gebruikt hebt bij de parren. Zo te zien hier thuis wel op orginele grote, maar ik kan het ook mis hebben.



Op de laatste foto uit het eerste onderwerp, zijn de safety's duidelijk zichtbaar...

Mooi met dat verloop in de contructie; steeds lager. Alle café's van dezelfde eigenaar zeker?  :Big Grin: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## First Impression

> Op de laatste foto uit het eerste onderwerp, zijn de safety's duidelijk zichtbaar...
> 
> Mooi met dat verloop in de contructie; steeds lager. Alle café's van dezelfde eigenaar zeker? 
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Volgens mij heb je niet echt gevoel voor 'diepte'..
Maar ze zijn echt allemaal even hoog, maar door het verloop in het 'diepte perspectief' lijkt het misschien zo...

----------


## SPS

Ze zijn toch niet alle drie even 'diep' (dus breed) vanuit de gevel gezien toch???

----------


## Juan

Wel Jammer dat er nog steeds geen buitenarmaturen gebruikt worden.

Ik zal maar niet vragen of de constructie ge-aard is.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Volgens mij heb je niet echt gevoel voor 'diepte'..
> Maar ze zijn echt allemaal even hoog, maar door het verloop in het 'diepte perspectief' lijkt het misschien zo...



Ik zou toch zweren dat die balk aan de linkerkant (waar het bord aan hangt) bovenop het andere carré ligt, en dat het laatste carré lager uitvalt dan de eerste 2, maar goed kan ook optisch bedrog zijn, beetje moeilijk te zeggen van de foto...


Groeten Hugo

----------


## Lazy

> Wel Jammer dat er nog steeds geen buitenarmaturen gebruikt worden.
> 
> Ik zal maar niet vragen of de constructie ge-aard is.



Waarom moet iedereen hier altijd iets aan te merken hebben...??
Het lijkt wel alsof iedereen hier alleen maar perfecte producties uitvoerd waar alles volgens de normen gerealiseerd wordt...

----------


## Banned

aan een kant logisch : het is een buitengebeuren en de armaturen hangen allemaal in de regen ( en het heeft VEEEL geregend die week ) 

Zelfs de showtec dimmers hingen niet bedekt ! 

Veilig is het niet in mijn ogen ................

----------


## Juan

Dat bedoel ik dus, terras vol mensen, afstand tussen break out en dimmer vast een eind.

En de mensen op het terras willen vast nog een biertje drinken, laatste ronde krijgt anders wel vreemde betekenis. :Smile:  

En dan nog een klein details het vakwerk van de trussen loopt niet door.
Niet dat dit noodzakelijk is met zo weinig gewicht, maar het oog wil ook wat.

----------


## Lazy

> , maar het oog wil ook wat.



Ja daar zal inderdaad de gemiddelde kermisbezoeker wel op letten....

----------


## Kilian

> Ja daar zal inderdaad de gemiddelde kermisbezoeker wel op letten....



Ik let er op.

Al alleen omdat ik op mn donder krijg als t verkeerd doe op mn werk  :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

> aan een kant logisch : het is een buitengebeuren en de armaturen hangen allemaal in de regen ( en het heeft VEEEL geregend die week )



die week was het snikheet, en kurkdroog volgens mij ...sproeiverboden, droogte-heibranden, en een record bij het knmi. Alle homo's van nederland op maandag in Tilburg, wegens te warm om te werken, kortom, die regen is in nederland niet gevallen...

tenminste, als we het over dezelfde kermis hebben, van 21 tot 30 juli 2006.

http://www.knmi.nl/klimatologie/maan...260_200607.jpg 
http://www.knmi.nl/klimatologie/maan...260_200607.jpg

----------


## tijn

> die week was het snikheet, en kurkdroog volgens mij ...sproeiverboden, droogte-heibranden, en een record bij het knmi. Alle homo's van nederland op maandag in Tilburg, wegens te warm om te werken, kortom, die regen is in nederland niet gevallen...
> 
> tenminste, als we het over dezelfde kermis hebben, van 21 tot 30 juli 2006.
> 
> http://www.knmi.nl/klimatologie/maan...260_200607.jpg 
> http://www.knmi.nl/klimatologie/maan...260_200607.jpg



Alleen stonden de straten donderdag en vrijdag blank in Tilburg ...

----------


## Max

> Alleen stonden de straten donderdag en vrijdag blank in Tilburg ...



Klopt.

Stond ook een ander bedrijf op de korte heuvel met twee carré's met hierin Robe headjes en DMX T4's. Allen niet afgedekt, dus ben benieuwd wat hier nog van over is  :Big Grin: .

----------


## davehouben

> Klopt.
> 
> Stond ook een ander bedrijf op de korte heuvel met twee carré's met hierin Robe headjes en DMX T4's. Allen niet afgedekt, dus ben benieuwd wat hier nog van over is .



 
Yep het weer was op de Vrijdag nogal erg klote voor onze headjes. De Donderdag was alleen s'morgens een klein buitje geweest dus hebben ze erna gewoon kunnen draaien. De Vrijdag was het echter zo'n slecht weer geweest dat we de headjes niet hebben laten draaien. Parren in carre hebben wel gewoon kunnen draaien. 
De dag erna alle headjes in onze loods opengeschroeft om te kijken of er geen schade was maar ik kan je vertellen dat er totaal geen gebreken aan het licht zijn gekomen. Hebben ze allemaal getest. Wel gelijk maar weer ff van binnen een grote schoonmaakbeurt gegeven. De kappen waren anders wel mooi schoon geregend!  :Wink:  
Was erg frustrerend die regen maar goed... hebben ook al vaker headjes gehad die cola of bier over zich heen hebben gekregen, nou dan doe toch maar regenwater. Helaas is een roof systeem voor veel organistaties te duur en ik vindt dat er nog weinig goede en betaalbare andere dingen zijn voor buiten evenementen als dit.

----------


## Max

Dave (Demo Prod.),

Leuk om eens een ander bedrijf in Tilburg te zien. De geluidsinstallatie die ik bij jullie zag staan kon ik echter niet thuis brengen, hier stond namelijk geen merk op (ook niet aan de achterkant :Big Grin:  ) was dit een zelfbouw systeem?

----------


## Controller

> Yep het weer was op de Vrijdag nogal erg klote voor onze headjes. De Donderdag was alleen s'morgens een klein buitje geweest dus hebben ze erna gewoon kunnen draaien. De Vrijdag was het echter zo'n slecht weer geweest dat we de headjes niet hebben laten draaien. Parren in carre hebben wel gewoon kunnen draaien. 
> De dag erna alle headjes in onze loods opengeschroeft om te kijken of er geen schade was maar ik kan je vertellen dat er totaal geen gebreken aan het licht zijn gekomen. Hebben ze allemaal getest. Wel gelijk maar weer ff van binnen een grote schoonmaakbeurt gegeven. De kappen waren anders wel mooi schoon geregend!  
> Was erg frustrerend die regen maar goed... hebben ook al vaker headjes gehad die cola of bier over zich heen hebben gekregen, nou dan doe toch maar regenwater. Helaas is een roof systeem voor veel organistaties te duur en ik vindt dat er nog weinig goede en betaalbare andere dingen zijn voor buiten evenementen als dit.



Oplossing transparante bakken of gewoon zwarte speci kuipen boven je headjes hangen headje hangt dan beschut.

----------


## davehouben

> Dave (Demo Prod.),
> 
> Leuk om eens een ander bedrijf in Tilburg te zien. De geluidsinstallatie die ik bij jullie zag staan kon ik echter niet thuis brengen, hier stond namelijk geen merk op (ook niet aan de achterkant ) was dit een zelfbouw systeem?



Nope dat klopt er is geen merkje op te zien. Het is dan inderdaad ook een zelfbouw systeem, het is echter wel officieel geregistreerd. Dus eigenlijk is er dan wel weer een merknaam aan verbonden maar goed. De drivers die erin zitten zijn van JBL (gebaseerd op de array series). Toppen bevatten een 2" hoorn en 2x 10" driver. Bassen hebben we zowel van 1x 18" en 2x 15". 

Ik vindt die oplossing van speci kuipen opzicht wel handig maar denk wel dat je stuk beperkter bent in de beweging van je headje niet!?

----------


## sjoerd

't is maar wat je wilt; beperkte beweging of waterschade...
Ik sta soms echt verbaasd wat voor risico sommige bedrijven blijkbaar willen lopen als je ziet wat er allemaal open en bloot hangt en staat op sommige evementen. of wordt dat allemaal ingecalculeerd?
zelfde geldt ook vaak voor speakers. kunnen toch ook niet echt goed tegen water...

----------


## davehouben

Nou ingecalculeerd... tuurlijk heeft elke wat grotere organisatie een verzekering afgesloten. Speakers ligt eraan welke set je natuurlijk hebt. Bij onze set zitten de speakers diep achteraan in de kast en nahja ervoor zit een dikke laag schuim dus dat kan wat dat betreft wel wat hebben.

----------


## sss

ik denk toch niet dat die verzekering waterschade dekt.... Want als 't op betalen aankomt is het meestal een heel ander paar mouwen.

----------


## LJKEVIN

Hier in Nijverdal was er een mogelijkheid bedacht om movingheads (d8 PR dingen ofzo) in een caré buiten te laten hangen (ook tijdens de regen)
er zaten een soort metalen dakjes aan de truss gemonteerd,waaronder weer de mh's bevestigd waren, zo kregen de mh's geen water in zich..

denk dat die dakjes zelf gemaakt zijn / laten maken, en nog geen 40,- per stuk kosten.. hoezo Dome's :Wink: 

Het ging om de caré bij Cafe de Budde te Nijverdal

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Hier in Nijverdal was er een mogelijkheid bedacht om movingheads (d8 PR dingen ofzo) in een caré buiten te laten hangen (ook tijdens de regen)
> er zaten een soort metalen dakjes aan de truss gemonteerd,waaronder weer de mh's bevestigd waren, zo kregen de mh's geen water in zich..
> 
> denk dat die dakjes zelf gemaakt zijn / laten maken, en nog geen 40,- per stuk kosten.. hoezo Dome's
> 
> Het ging om de caré bij Cafe de Budde te Nijverdal





http://www.martin.com/product/produc...roduct=rainmac

----------


## Max

De goedkoopste (maar toch effectieve) manier is nog steeds:

----------


## First Impression

Wat is dit voor een topic aan het worden?
Ik ben toch wel erg benieuwd naar de weggehaalde teksten.

Met vriendelijke groet,

----------


## ralph

Reacties die zijn verwijderd waren ongefundeerde, niet aan het forum beleid voldoende reacties. Kortom: reacties van mensen die menen dat ze wat kunnen plaatsen, maar vergeten dat dit niet een openbare aanplak muur is.

verder met die kermis  :Smile:

----------


## davevandal

vraagje over de foto hier boven 

moet deze persoon volgens de WET geen tuigje aan hebben en een helm op hebben en gezekerd zijn lijkt me dat hij op een hoogte (schating ) +/- 4m zit 

volgens de WET moet dat vanaf 2m zijn mag dit dan wel ????

----------


## LJKEVIN

Misschien staat hij wel op een trap-1 voet op een hoogwerker.. niet te zien namelijk.

----------


## moderator

Nou.....Kevin is wel erg positief ingesteld, mijn beste gok is dat deze klusser in de truss is geklommen en op bijna 3m hoogte staat te werken.

Nu is dit niet toegestaan, maar... Wie weet heeft iemand hier een gecalculeerd risico genomen?
Of, en dat lijkt mij de meest waarschjinlijke; heeft iemand gezondigd tegen een arbo regel....

So be it....

Beste Dave, rij jij nooit te hard? nooit verkeerd geparkeerd? nooit een dag langer dan 12 uur gewerkt? Altijd op tijd je belastingaangifte de deur uit gedaan?

Wat is je punt om zo'n oud onderwerp op te diepen en iets wat zo evident niet volgens de regeltjes verloopt te highliten?
Verklaar je nader aub, dit komt nogal gefrustreerd over.

----------


## davevandal

jij weet hoe ik denk anders had je mijn vorige reactie  niet verwijdert 

ik (wij ) moeten ons aan allerlij regels houden en de beunhazen gaan er mee vrij uit 

ja ik rij ook te hard (jij ook iedereen denk ik wel eens  ) ja ik parkeer ook fout (alleen als het moet
) 

maar als jij zult zien hoeveel geld wij moeten investeren om aan de regels te houden en daar door hoe duurder wij worden daar door snap ik wel dat de beun hazen zo als ik ze maar noem en mee vandoor gaan en er mee weg komen

tot dat het fout gaat en dan mogen wij de resten en of schades oplossen 
(dan zijn wij wel goed genoeg )

en wij hebben al controlle gehad van de arbo(werktijden besluit) net zo als onze vriende uit schijndel en meerdere  en ja wij hebben al eendikke prent gehad daar door en ja wij moeten ons nu van de baas voortaan aan de regels houden en daar denk ons planburo ook aan door opbouw ploeg  showteam , breekploeg . maar daar door worden onze kosten alleen maar hoger  (huurprijs )  en nee deze jongens zitten niet in ons vaar water maar ik zou wel willen hier door dat mensen zich meer beseffen dat dit niet voor niks is  


en dat dit voor hun eigen veiligheid is 


en ja ook hier bij speelt mijn achter grond bij de brandweer ook mee ik let daar wel opmaar is soms moeilijk omdat ze hier dit zeggen en dat daar (voorbeeld in a-dam mag er 70pers. per m uitgang en maastricht 120 snap je ), hoe ouder je wordt  (ja ik ben in mijn verleden ook geen lievertje geweest hoor ook gewoon soms 24u aan een stuk gewerkt of maar 2'a 3 uur nacht rust )

maar nog een  mooi voorbeeld wij zijn hofleverancier van de efteling 
wij moeten ons aan de nen norm houden ales gekeurd en herkeuren ook daar kunnen wij niet aan voldoen (nog niet )maar we doen ons best 
maar ook op het provincehuis vragen ze daar ook na  daarom hoop ik soms met mensen voor der schenen te schoppen dat ze ook daar eens aan gaan denken aan wat zou er gebeuren als.............

en als het dan eens mis gaat ben je blij dat je je  B.V. je harnas aanhad of je helm op had ( ja zelf mee gemaakt ook was het niet altijd fijn om een harnas of helm op te hebben ), dat je die constructie aan een aarde draad had gehangen 

snap je het gaat me niet over om mensen te pesten of te beledegen  
ook snap ik dat kleine bedrijfjes zich niet kunnen veroorloven on al die spullen aan te schaffen ik weet ook wat het kost maar wat kost tegewoordig een bouwhelm (niet mooi maar wel doeltreffend )en als het mis gaat ben je blij toch 

maar ook over aardingen ik ben op een festival als boulevard rond de 8x 200euro kwijt aan aard pennen omdat ze dat verplichten ja en ik weet ook voortaan door mij evaring bij de brandweer (ook al mogen we dit niet zeggen ) er wordt van gemeente tot gemeente heel wat verandert over wat wel en niet 

ik hoop dat jullie nu een eetje snappen waar ik heen wil 
kom maar met een weer woord als jullie vinden dat ik gen gelijk heb

maar hoe kom ik op tilburgse kermis ?

ik was voor een truss constructie in de grens streek tussen ned. duitsland 
en daar keurde een duitse organisatie de constr. af omdat hij niet geaard was ook al waren al de lampen wel geaard toch moest er een aarde aan ?
(dit gebeurt ook op de efteling overgens )

ik wil allen een statment maken .

wordt vervolgd 

dave

----------


## @lex

Dave,

Ik kom je tekst nauwelijks door. Zet zo hier en daar eens een hoofdletter en een punt. Dat maakt je tekst een stuk leesbaarder!

Met vriendelijke dank, @lex

----------


## davevandal

ik heb me  standpunt duidelijk gemaakt kijk maar wat je er mee doet @lex

----------


## kokkie

Dus Dave, bij Stagelight gebeurt dit nooit?
Er is bij Stagelight dus niemand die ff een paar pennen in een poot van een tafel slaat zonder eerst een harnas aan te trekken???
En alle collega's die er omheen lopen hebben met het omhoogdraaien en als die persoon in dat trussje zit allemaal een helm op???

DAT GELOOFT ABSOLUUT NIEMAND!!!!

Ik ben het wel met je eens dat bij grotere bedrijven eerder, meer en strenger op veiligheid wordt gelet. Gewoon omdat ze ook eerder aan de beurt komen (al zijn geweest) voor een controle door Arbo en belastingdienst. En dat het ff lastig is om met ploegen te gaan werken is ook zo. Je wordt duurder, de kleine bedrijfjes blijven goedkoop, maar die komen ook aan de beurt. Deze branche verandert snel, cowboys worden niet meer geaccepteerd in de pro wereld.

ps. En al die andere leveranciers in de Efteling dan?

----------


## davevandal

hee kokkie 

ja het gebeurt wel eens soms maar de productieleiders hebben van de derectie opdracht gekregen om er op te letten en aftewenden door al het vast personeel tuigjes en helmen te  verstrekken, maar ook helmen in te plannen voor freelancers. Met de duidelijke boodschap als je het niet gebruikt en je valt eigenvrantwoordelijk en dat gaat verzekerings techn. niet helemaal (daarvan niet zo veel verstand ) en helmen in 90% van de tijd op en iedereen die dat niet doet of wilt mogen wij naar huis sturen. (moet er bij zeggen deze regels zijn pas echt operationeel sinds een jaar )maar wij hebben ook voortaan standaard rood/wit lind bij om gebieden af te kunnen zetten .

en bij de efteling moeten de hof leveranciers aan de nen norm voldoen 
net als ons en flashlight worden uitzondringen gemaakt. Maar als de veiligheid commissie het niet goed keurt kunnen wij het ook weer afbreken of aanpassen, maar ook in het theater is het op de bruggen en rollenzolder  voortaan verplicht een tuigje aan te hebben.

Dat is het grootste probleem ook bij de efteling dat we ook temaken hebben met door 3e ingehuurde bedrijven en dat gaat nog wel eens mis.
geen goede verdeel stations bij ilegale verlopen, b.v.  125Amp naar 9x schuko zonder enige vorm van zekeringen maar ook kabels met trekontlasting los bloot .de raarste dingen kom je daar tegen !

dus ik zeg niet dat het goed is maar soms heel heel moeilijk om ons hier aan te houden vergt veel uren en geld die wij (meestal) niet op de klant kunnen  verhalen dus daarom deze reactie ik hoop dat de kleinere bedrijfjes  zich ook bewust worden van dit soort problemen en daar ook eens over na denken .

vriendelijke groet 
dave van dal

----------


## R. den Ridder

Zo...eigenlijk had ik gezegd hier nooooooit meer op het forum te komen, maar deze posting hier die noopt mij er toe toch even te reageren hoor.

Ik heb zelf een jaar in de efteling rondgelopen in de tijd dat Wentink daar de sprookjesshow daar deed, en geloof me; alles wat *** verboden heeft gebeurde daar hoor. Je kunt heel mooi roepen dat tuigjes noodzakelijk zijn, en dat je aan de NEN-normering moet voldoen, en blablabla. Maar the sahow must go on, ook, en misschien zeker wel bij, de Efteling. Hydrauliek over DMX? geen probleem! 800 kilo zware prakken met twee man oprollen..geen probleem..een spot in  de brug repareren gedurdende een show met 1200 man onder je, "jongens, die spot kunnen we niet missen!"

Niet dat ik aan wil geven dat daar alles kan, maar ik wordt zo ontzettend moe van al die verhalen dat "Wij wel veilig werken" misschien, en gelukkig maar, dat het al stukken beter gaat dan in de wilde jaren '70 en '80..maar the show MUST go on...en iedereen die dit ontkent..die kan dan net zo goed in de bouw gaan werken, daar zoeken ze in het kader van de bouwfraude ook wel wat mensen die last hebben van plaatselijk geheugenverlies!

----------


## kokkie

> Zo...eigenlijk had ik gezegd hier nooooooit meer op het forum te komen, maar deze posting hier die noopt mij er toe toch even te reageren hoor.
> 
> Ik heb zelf een jaar in de efteling rondgelopen in de tijd dat Wentink daar de sprookjesshow daar deed, en geloof me; alles wat *** verboden heeft gebeurde daar hoor. Je kunt heel mooi roepen dat tuigjes noodzakelijk zijn, en dat je aan de NEN-normering moet voldoen, en blablabla. Maar the sahow must go on, ook, en misschien zeker wel bij, de Efteling. Hydrauliek over DMX? geen probleem! 800 kilo zware prakken met twee man oprollen..geen probleem..een spot in  de brug repareren gedurdende een show met 1200 man onder je, "jongens, die spot kunnen we niet missen!"
> 
> Niet dat ik aan wil geven dat daar alles kan, maar ik wordt zo ontzettend moe van al die verhalen dat "Wij wel veilig werken" misschien, en gelukkig maar, dat het al stukken beter gaat dan in de wilde jaren '70 en '80..maar the show MUST go on...en iedereen die dit ontkent..die kan dan net zo goed in de bouw gaan werken, daar zoeken ze in het kader van de bouwfraude ook wel wat mensen die last hebben van plaatselijk geheugenverlies!




Maar nu heb je het volgens mij over (het niet meer bestaande bedrijf) S.E.L. is het niet? (volgens mij zat Focus alleen in de tent) En Dave werkt voor Stagelight, dus hem kan je dat niet kwalijk nemen. 

Persoonlijk vind ik de Efteling behoorlijk kritisch wat betreft het naleven van regels en (NEN) normen en ze houden ook behoorlijk toezicht op hun toeleveranciers. Tenminste, zo heb ik het de laatste 3 jaar ervaren, zowel in het theater als op het terrein. Uiteraard zegt dit niets over incidenten en zijn er ook zaken die een vermogen gaan kosten als je dat arbotechnisch verantwoord wil oplossen. Maar dat heb je met theater, sommige dingen worden met handkracht opgelost vanwege budget en hydroliek op DMX in combinatie met een intercom en/of camera's en goede afspraken kunnen veilig zijn.

Let wel: "KUNNEN" veilig zijn. Ik was niet bij jou zomershows en weet niet hoe het er aan toe ging, maar ik vond wel dat ik moest aangeven dat de door jou aangehaalde zomershows niet zijn uitgevoerd door Stagelight of Flashlight, maar door een ander bedrijf.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Nee, dat klopt, dat was inderdaad voor SEL/LB facilitair, maar wat ik ermee wil aangeven is dat je best streng op normen kunt zijn, maar dat deze in het gedrang komen wanneer de show ten alle tijde voorrang moet krijgen..of je nu Efteling, Stagelight, Focus of ponypark slagharen heet. 

Daarnaast: dan is het best leuk om te eisen dat aan NEN-normeringen voldaan moet worden, maar eis dan alle veiligheidsnomeringen..Stroom kennen we, maar live aansturen van hydrauliek..tja..wie gaat daar over..euh..(nu zaten daar uiteindelijk wel noodstoppen op, maar de nuchtere lezer snapt mijn punt)

----------

